# I'm still here :)



## markuk (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi there

Just to let you know I'm still around and what reminded me to post again is thanks to the help and advise I've had from this forum I've stockpiled in the freezer plenty of Pulled Pork and a few racks of ribs - a rack I've just had for my tea and boy was it tasty after a month or so of eating other stuff - thanks especially to Wade for the freezing advice ...

One of the other things I got, hopefully, good at over the summer was making my own Pizzas in true Italian style and my next idea is a Pulled Pork Pizza - got the idea from our local supermarket pizza counter who do a bbq sauce instead of Tomato so that got me thinking - why not make a pizza with my bbq sauce Monterrey jack cheese and pulled pork - will keep you posted..


----------



## wade (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Mark - Great to see you back 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  As you found out you *CAN* cook great BBQ in "normal" family size portions and they are still great when split into single person portions and frozen. Sometimes it even tastes better when it has been chilled and reheated.

Thanks for helping to spread the word and I look forward to reading more posts from you in the very near future.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello Mark!!  Where tha heck are you getting Monterey jack cheese??  Do I need to move out of the sticks to get some decent products??  Next you are gonna tell me you have one of those indoor toilets and electric lighting.  Glad to have you back!  Looking forward to seeing that pizza thread.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Oct 25, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Mark!!  Where tha heck are you getting Monterey jack cheese??  Do I need to move out of the sticks to get some decent products??  Next you are gonna tell me you have one of those indoor toilets and electric lighting.  Glad to have you back!  Looking forward to seeing that pizza thread.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Ha ha 

what cheese do you suggest - was going for Monterey as it's vaguely American as opposed to a trad Italian such as Mozzarella

What would you suggest ???


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello Mark.  NO! NO! NO!  You misunderstand.  I think it's a fine choice.  I want to know where you are getting it from!  I can't find it any place I have tried.  I like jack cheese, especially if it has jalapeno in it but can't find it.  If you can get it I sure do wish you would share where you find it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Oct 25, 2014)

must admit I've not seen it for a while - our ASDA did have it but are chilled colleague says we've stopped doing it at our branch but the main ASDA site does seem to advertise the 1840 slices and grated so might be worth a trip


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Mark.  I don't believe our local ASDA has it either.  I will definitely check again and will also check ASDA.com.  Thanks for the tip!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Oct 25, 2014)

When I went to a comparison supermarket ASDA seemed to be the only one offering it - next time I'm at our big one I'll take a look as if I do this pizza really want it to be 'merican :)  Will let you know what I find


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.internationalcheese.co.uk/products/monterey-jack-cheese#.VEwJuCx0z3g

have a look at them


----------



## markuk (Oct 30, 2014)

......just came across some in Waitrose - only a pound which is probably the cheapest thing they do .....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG-20141030-00019.jpg



__ markuk
__ Oct 30, 2014


----------



## osprey2 (Oct 30, 2014)

MarkUK said:


> ......just came across some in Waitrose - only a pound which is probably the cheapest thing they do .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markuk (Oct 30, 2014)

looks like 5 slices to me in pack - this was from Bury St Edmunds Waitrose


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok.  Waitrose and Asda.  I'll look again.  Thanks.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 2, 2014)

Think Waitrose may be your best bet as looked in a bigger ASDA in Bury St Edmunds and they didn't have any....


----------



## markuk (Nov 7, 2014)

Spotted and bought in a VERY big ASDA today - 2 packs of 180g for £ 3 plus they had larger packs of the slices - again 2 for £ 3













IMG-20141107-00029.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 7, 2014


----------



## adenjago (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree Jacks is great,  have not tried on the BBQ yet....but regularly  have this on Toast.....our local Tesco's  does both the small and big bags


----------



## wade (Apr 19, 2015)

If you cannot get Jack then for burgers you get a very similar result with Leerdammer. I tried Leerdammer as a substitute this weekend when making Capirotade (Sopa) though and it wasn't so good in that.


----------

